# Increasing customer engagement



## eetadafe86 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi guys,

i recently released a behind the scenes video to increase customer engagement on youtube and other platforms.

District Roots. Winter Collection 2012 | Behind the scenes - YouTube

How do you drive m0re customer engagement through video and ultimately lead to conversions?
Has anyone had any success in this area?


----------



## mmoguls (Mar 9, 2009)

Couldn't you find any music that was more annoying? That air ratchet sound made me think of a tire shop.


----------



## HostMyPrint (Dec 5, 2012)

First, nice work on the video.
However, here are my harsh opinions....
Regardless on how great you make the video to be, it cannot not just be about your brand. The video needs to encourage customer engagement, and this particular video is not doing that. Here are some things you should be aware of about your videos.

1. It cannot feel like a commercial.
2. It has to trigger a conversation either between you and your customers or even better among customers.
3. It has to give something valuable to the viewers such as an education(but not about your brand), or simply entertainment.

Hope that helps.


----------



## eetadafe86 (Jun 21, 2012)

Engage how or educate how?


----------



## mmoguls (Mar 9, 2009)

Host my print answered this really well. You have to show the customer what's in it for them. Your video is all about you, thus engaging, but only to you.
]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]



HostMyPrint said:


> First, nice work on the video.
> However, here are my harsh opinions....
> Regardless on how great you make the video to be, it cannot not just be about your brand. The video needs to encourage customer engagement, and this particular video is not doing that. Here are some things you should be aware of about your videos.
> 
> ...


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Let me give you a positive spin on the video.

What it did accomplish is it separated you from the 90% of the other hacks creating t-shirts.

The photo shoot was very professional and well done. Kind of like listing a toll free number. Set you apart from the masses.


----------



## ryan barker (Jul 21, 2011)

well, considering it's a behind-the-scenes video of a shoot, how much more engaging is it supposed to be? nicely shot, and i think it's not a commercial, per se, in which case it would be a different kind of response, but i see it as, well, rather some thing done to stroke your own ego. and that's fine, at least it's done really well. there are probably lots of people that likes to see what happens on the sidelines. as far as a big sales generator, not sure these things are quite all that, i dunno... then again, i don't see as how it can hurt, either.

that said, were this your 'commercial' then i think the things host said would be really more important. i've seen these before, and they're always connected with brands that seem to have their act together (given that everything else is done well). 

was this video a missed opportunity? given what it is, i'm not convinced it is. if it is a missed opportunity, how would it have done better?


----------



## HostMyPrint (Dec 5, 2012)

eetadafe86 said:


> Engage how or educate how?


Well it's hard tell you what will trigger your customers because no one knows your customer better than you.
However a good example on video that increase customer engagment would be Ryonet.

Ryonet sells Screen Printing Supplies, most of their videos are educational videos that teach people how to screen print. Their videos give value to the viewers, and also encourage the viewers to ask questions or comments on their video. Overtime this type of customer engagement builds customer loyalty.

Hope that helps.


----------



## ryan barker (Jul 21, 2011)

'educating' the customer about you can be risky, in my opinion. i've said it a hundred times, i'll say it again: don't let the customer know your flaws, shortcomings or issues! i've seen time and again in someone's 'about us' section describing what really amounts to a business problem that inspires absolutely no confidence in the customer, and it's done in the spirit of honesty and truth. in my business, i don't want the customer to know my business problems... unless it's a light-hearted, 'i'm swamped!' 

so, if you 'educate' the customer about yourself, i'd say to be careful not to show the ****** in the armour. it gives them a reason not to buy, imo.


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2006)

Video advertising is the most effective form of advertising there is if done right. There is only two things wrong with your video. First the music is annoying as hell and second it is on YouTube. Get it off YouTube and host it yourself using a Video Player with tracking such VooPlayer. It will then look more professional and you will be able to get better stats on just how much of the video people are watching and how effective it is.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

I liked the video but comments are disabled. Where is the customer engagement with that?
And there are only 142 views. You need more. Maybe advertise on some music video sites. 

There is something missing and I can't put my finger on it. Maybe it should be a little longer or have shorter segments or show the shirts a little more clearly. Maybe some shots of the guys putting on the shirts from bare chest to shirt on? Maybe some close in shots of the models. That would get my attention more. 

I liked the music. It was appropriate for the video but what do I know, I am not a hep cat  
I think it is well made, just needs a little more juice. 

I don't know how you get it out there though to your audience.


----------



## eetadafe86 (Jun 21, 2012)

In order to do a more about us type vide and drive engage ment we have now released part two of the winter collection shoot video

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hme894OOS6Y[/media]

What do you think?


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2006)

eetadafe86 said:


> In order to do a more about us type vide and drive engage ment we have now released part two of the winter collection shoot video
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hme894OOS6Y[/media]
> 
> What do you think?


I like it. The main thing wrong with it is you are having to pass the hand held mic. Next time try using lavaliere mic's. They make inexpensive multi mic mixers so you can both wear one at the same time. The other thing again is using YouTube. I know it is free but you need to host the videos yourself also. 

Other than that guys, good job..


----------



## mmoguls (Mar 9, 2009)

Good Gravy! There's a story! THAT'S what your video should be about. Show the icons and landmarks, and the shirts inspired by them (with attractive models wearing them of course). Some shots of you two guys talking about the inspiration of the designs in the voiceover, with a few shots of you at those places would ACTUALLY TELL A STORY! You are one of the few with something to actually say that would resonate with your buyers. Time for a do-over...

You could even add a contest - a treasure hunt to find the shirts that are hidden near these land marks. Video blog a clue every day, anouncing who found them, and then adding that person to your next video, giving the new clue. Think of all the facebook action you could generate. Geez, I should fly to London and shoot this for you! So stoked you have a real story to tell...

all the best,

dANNY8bALL
www.SanJoseScreenPrinting.com


----------



## eetadafe86 (Jun 21, 2012)

mmoguls said:


> Good Gravy! There's a story! THAT'S what your video should be about. Show the icons and landmarks, and the shirts inspired by them (with attractive models wearing them of course). Some shots of you two guys talking about the inspiration of the designs in the voiceover, with a few shots of you at those places would ACTUALLY TELL A STORY! You are one of the few with something to actually say that would resonate with your buyers. Time for a do-over...
> 
> You could even add a contest - a treasure hunt to find the shirts that are hidden near these land marks. Video blog a clue every day, anouncing who found them, and then adding that person to your next video, giving the new clue. Think of all the facebook action you could generate. Geez, I should fly to London and shoot this for you! So stoked you have a real story to tell...
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the kind words guys. We are currently one year in and constantly trying to come up with new ways to develop our brand and push barriers. 

Sales have been slow so we are revamping our design efforts. The up has alot of so called independent apparel brands with two items of clothes on a big cartel site and no real story

Only advice we can give is keep going, keep innovating and be diffrent


----------

